# Need an idea for DIY magnetic valve..



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

hii
i Need an idea for DIY magnetic valve??

is it possible?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

As a practical matter making your own solenoid valve (I assume that is what you are calling a "magnetic" valve) isn't possible. You can adapt valves made for other purposes, but not actually make a valve. If you can find drip irrigation or lawn sprinkling supplies you might find a solenoid valve that would be usable. Door chimes use little solenoids to drive the strikers so that could be a source for a small solenoid. But, finding a valve that such a solenoid could operate would be difficult. I'll bet someone has made such a valve, so it will be interesting to see how it was done.


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*Don't reinvent*

I agree w/ Hoppy. The irrigation valves with the electronics already sized for throw distance and the couplings, and the housing, and the hinges, and the min/max throw stops, and the torque, and the and the and the...

Even if you cannot find an off-the-shelf electrictro-mechanically actuated valve that is EXACTLY what you want, it is probably easier to tear apart an existing unit and repurpose it than to create one from scratch.

I can build almost anything from almost nothing. My friends call me McGiver, and you have described a place even I won't go.
_____________________________________________
It's all about eating and pooping. Everything has to consume something and create waste. Our plants dine on fish poop and CO2. Remember that when you are eating a fruit you are eating plant poop! Tasty poop, but poop nonetheless!!!


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Modified automatic sprinkler valves are probably the cheapest way to go. Just remember to check how much back pressure some of them might need to operate correctly.


----------

